# Pompano in Galveston?



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

When is the best time of year and conditions to find pompano in Galveston? Also, any bait/lure suggestions would be great? I've never caught one and I'd really like to and to have as tablefare. Thanks.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I have only caught them twice. 2 the first time, 3 the last. **** good eating.

May or July, HOT. SLP. Live shrimp, Carolina rigged. Both times.



rambler said:


> When is the best time of year and conditions to find pompano in Galveston? Also, any bait/lure suggestions would be great? I've never caught one and I'd really like to and to have as tablefare. Thanks.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

When I lived at Surfside, my old neighbor and I would walk down to the pedestrian beach and throw plugs and tops at the trout. One late May, he went out and caught some big pomps on a super spook jr. Not small jack crevelle, but actual pompano because I saw them.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

May-August on live shrimps. *Water must be CLEAR.*


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i've only caught one ever. summer surf on top. yup....great eating


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2328514&highlight=pompano


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^ That pic Is still hilarious!
This pomp was caught last year on the Galveston beachfront end of September. Constant jigging fast retrieve 3/4 ounce gold spoon.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Spring and summer at Galveston jetties. Usually catch a few say every other trip


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Caught three today at Galveston State Park on Fishbites.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Any good size to them?

I would think that it would be a bit too cool right now.



essayons75 said:


> Caught three today at Galveston State Park on Fishbites.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Caught three small ones in the surf Sunday on orange fishbites.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Any good size to them?
> 
> I would think that it would be a bit too cool right now.


~14-15"


----------



## TroySmith (Dec 9, 2017)

The sand flea eggs are orange, never caught them in the winter. They like warm water. I cant find the pictures... ergg Fish bites in orange sand flea flavor on pompano rigs with the yellow floats. I'll update pics when I can get them from my cell.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

TroySmith said:


> ...on pompano rigs with the yellow floats. .


Never fished a pompano rig with yellow floats. What else have you caught beside pompanos on these rigs?


----------



## TroySmith (Dec 9, 2017)

All I have ever caught is Pompano, mine have a orange bead with the yellow float.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Yesterday tried a float rig similar to those for the first time. Caught about 20 whiting but most hit the regular drop rig, only caught a few on the float rig.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I cast netted a few last week. And yes, they we're pompano...I know the difference. They were on a Shelly spot in the Wade gut. They were only 6-8"

I know in Corpus/Padre, the Clear blue skies and calm surf after a front in the winter was always when we would do best. Fish the back side of the bars.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fultonfisherman (Jul 21, 2016)

*Pomps with black spots/specks?*



had2reg said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2328514&highlight=pompano


Just noticed this pic of Pomps....surprised to see the black specs/spots next to their pecs as those are typical of their cousins, jacks.

Nose is not quite right looking but hey....maybe they were inbred.

Pomps do not have the black spotting next to their pecs and their noses are not as downturned as jacks.

Pomps will also turn a noticeable blue/green when out of the water after a few minutes.

Carry on!!!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

fultonfisherman said:


> Just noticed this pic of Pomps....surprised to see the black specs/spots next to their pecs as those are typical of their cousins, jacks.
> 
> Nose is not quite right looking but hey....maybe they were inbred.
> 
> ...


I think that was the joke. Those were menhaden

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

